# Paph hainanense flask



## eggshells (Apr 13, 2012)

*04.13.12*

Paph hainanense x sib ('Shine & Glory' x 'Wide Wings')

Flask Top View







Lid off






Side











Soaking to soften agar






After an hour of spraying and toothpick
















Compot of everything











Does anyone know how long from flask to flowering are hainanense on average?


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2012)

excellent looking plants. Nice job deflasking.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks J


----------



## John M (Apr 14, 2012)

Boy, they look nice! Don'tcha just love getting a new flask of something special?!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 14, 2012)

Very healthy plants!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow! So beautiful and healthy!

Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2012)

Little plants look great!


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 15, 2012)

Dang! You live in Canada! I can't come and stea... I mean LOOK at your little darlings then. 

I'm sorry I can't help you with your question, just wanted to go "aww" at the cuties.

Aww :smitten:



There, now I'm done. :rollhappy:


----------



## Marc (Apr 15, 2012)

Good luck with these seedlings.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 15, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> Dang! You live in Canada! I can't come and stea... I mean LOOK at your little darlings then.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't help you with your question, just wanted to go "aww" at the cuties.
> 
> ...



If you decide to come. You have a seedling or two from me.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 15, 2012)

Marc said:


> Good luck with these seedlings.



Thanks Marc i will update with the seedling saga. 

P.s. Tranlienianums are doing so well. They are potted in individual pots now.


----------



## Marc (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow it's only 1,5 month ago that you deflasked those tranli's.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah they suck so much water that the 4" compots quickly dry out.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 15, 2012)

Those look extremely healthy!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 15, 2012)

I've found Sam's flasklings to grow very vigorously after deflasking.


----------



## Stone (Apr 16, 2012)

eggshells said:


> *04.13.12*
> 
> Paph hainanense x sib ('Shine & Glory' x 'Wide Wings')
> 
> ...



These types seem pretty quick, I recon 3/4 years?


----------



## Roth (Apr 16, 2012)

Stone said:


> These types seem pretty quick, I recon 3/4 years?



2 years usually, it is a really a fast grower, like appletonianum or a Maudiae type...


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 16, 2012)

Roth said:


> 2 years usually, it is a really a fast grower, like appletonianum or a Maudiae type...



Prediction: Eggshell will flower it in 2 years!

Paphman910


----------



## quaker (Apr 16, 2012)

They look very, very nice. Would love some but afraid I've got too old for seedlings now. Hope they do well for you.

Ed


----------



## Stone (Apr 29, 2012)

quaker said:


> > Would love some but afraid I've got too old for seedlings now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll pretend I didn't read that.


----------



## eggshells (Jul 25, 2012)

*Update 07.25.12*

Seedlings grew their second leaf since my last post. I may have planted the compot too deep in the pot. I estimate that in another 3 months they will fill the pots and they will be bumping the sides. I'm really not keen on disturbing them but I may not have any other choice.


----------



## Justin (Jul 25, 2012)

they look pretty happy as they are...i bet they are enjoying the little microclimate. congrats on your success they look quite excellent.


----------



## Kramer Chids (Jul 25, 2012)

Another great deflasking post. Thank you.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 28, 2012)

leave them in there, they obviously like it.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 24, 2013)

*Update 01.24.13*

Doing much better compared to the last picture update (they were a bit pale) due to nutrition issues I think. I changed a few stuff and added some slow release pellets. Colour is much better for my liking now and the increase in size. Most are 4 - 5 inches (10-13cm). Pot size is 6" for scale.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow, nice improvement !!!! Jean


----------



## cattmad (Jan 25, 2013)

they look great


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 25, 2013)

What a happy group of babies 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks great. What all did you change?


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2013)

woah! nice growth!


----------



## eggshells (Jan 25, 2013)

wjs2nd said:


> Looks great. What all did you change?



Billy, I changed the main source of N. I'm now using a fertilizer with higher ammoniacal to nitrates ratio and have some urea in it. Also added a few nutricote pellets. I think that this is the best for my plants since my water has a lot of calcium carbonates and mg.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

lovely plants!!!! When are u going to separate them?


----------



## Secundino (Jan 26, 2013)

Great looking, would like to find seedlings of equal quality here in europe.... keep us updated, its nice to watch them growing!


----------



## Cheyenne (Jan 26, 2013)

Now that is like night and day eggshells. Big difference, you can't deny those results. They llok so happy and healthy. Way to go.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 28, 2013)

biothanasis said:


> lovely plants!!!! When are u going to separate them?



Now? I got 36 seedlings from one flask.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 28, 2013)

oh wow!!! Great work!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice! The difference in size between siblings is always interesting to me.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome watching the progress.


----------



## chrismende (Jan 30, 2013)

Great growing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 31, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Now? I got 36 seedlings from one flask.



Hehehehehehe!!!

Happy growing them!!!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 19, 2013)

You might be a humongous gnat, but you are also the maestro! Well done, they look great!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2013)

Trithor said:


> You might be a humongous gnat,



Hahhahhahahha!! :rollhappy:
Well done. Did you get any photos of the tigers yet?


----------



## eggshells (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes I did, Marie will send it to me in May. Its still fu**ing snowing here. Thank you. Did you get my email about the Magic Lantern alba?


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 21, 2013)

They look great! I would/could never grow so many seedlings of the same species... No room and no energy.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 18, 2013)

*Update*

It's been a while since I updated. They are still growing. How big are these guys before they are blooming size?


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2013)

I take it those are 2 inch pots. So some are pushing 5-6" span?

You may get some blooming between the 2nd and 3rd year out of flask at this rate.:clap:


----------



## Stone (Dec 18, 2013)

such lovely healthy things! :clap:


----------



## eggshells (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes! 5-6 inches leaf span. Hopefully this March. It will be 2 years this coming July 2014.


----------



## abax (Dec 19, 2013)

I've really enjoyed this thread and the younguns' look so healthy. I hope
you'll continue to post the progress of your plants.


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 19, 2013)

Eggshells

I purchased a flask of these in October of 2011 from Fox Valley and have one in bud right now. The leaf span is just over 9 inches and it is growing in a 2 inch pot. You don't have long to wait.

Mike


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

Good job. If the weather doesn't get better where you live I may have to wait until Summer or come up there personally to deliver plants to you.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 19, 2013)

orchid527 said:


> Eggshells
> 
> I purchased a flask of these in October of 2011 from Fox Valley and have one in bud right now. The leaf span is just over 9 inches and it is growing in a 2 inch pot. You don't have long to wait.
> 
> Mike



I have always thought that they were small plants. Wow at 9" leafspan. I measure some plants and the biggest ones are 7"...



NYEric said:


> Good job. If the weather doesn't get better where you live I may have to wait until Summer or come up there personally to deliver plants to you.



Even better! 

Here are the delenatii that I was raising. I gave away most of it because they were taking so much space. Paph. emersonii took their place. (right back side)


----------



## eggshells (Nov 1, 2014)

*11/01/14*

Here is an update on these guys. Its been 2 years (and some months) since I deflasked this and grew these guys. Given away some and still ended up with a few. Really robust species and did not lose a single seedling so I feel that it is a good starter flask. 

Though I feel that I lost some months when I individually compotted them. Next time I deflask. I will leave them in a compot as long as possible. 

Man, I hope I wont jinx this but one is finally growing a bud.


----------



## Justin (Nov 1, 2014)

they are gorgeous plants .how many are in each of the compots now?


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, the plants are perfect from flask till now. Nice growing!! You deserve a bunch of buds.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful plants. You are doing well.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 2, 2014)

Beautiful plants! You mean that these become multigrowth plants within 2 years?


----------



## Trithor (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow! These are pristine, great growing. I can't wait to see the flowers.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 4, 2014)

paphioboy said:


> Beautiful plants! You mean that these become multigrowth plants within 2 years?



Impossiblemust be community pots


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 4, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> Impossiblemust be community pots



The leaf mottling of plants within each pot looks identical.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 4, 2014)

They are compots of 8-10 plants each pot.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice. I'll take one!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 4, 2014)

exceptionally well grown!!!


----------



## emydura (Jan 5, 2016)

I assume these must have flowered by now? Photos?


----------



## troy (Jan 5, 2016)

Good call, where are the bloom pics?


----------



## eggshells (Jan 5, 2016)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36337


----------



## emydura (Jan 5, 2016)

eggshells said:


> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36337



Thanks. I just ordered a flask of hainanense. Hopefully they are as easy as you say.


----------

